# Are you in to landscaping as much as aquascaping?



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2008)

Wonder if anybody is as interested with plants and landscapin as they are with their tanks?

For me, i cant stand gardening! So boring IMO.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Wonder if anybody is as interested with plants and landscapin as they are with their tanks?
> 
> For me, i cant stand gardening! So boring IMO.



Im a very keen gardener  for my tank is just my indoor garden.


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jun 2008)

My wife has the green fingers, but i've just scaped out a little section of the garden with just Alpines, and a couple of  ornamental trees, and some slate Iwagumi style. I'll take some pics soon, unless i kill these too.


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Jun 2008)

Big gardener, used to be my job before teaching.

Here's a few pics...
Ariseama costatum





Echium pininana




Ariseama consanguineum




Dactylorrhiza  majalis


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Jun 2008)

lovely Pitchers Ed


----------



## planter (27 Jun 2008)

I could really get into gardening and landscaping, Unfortunatley I only have a small garden and have to resort to a few specimen plants in large containers. Got a nice Gunnera and a pet tree fern! my spare bogwood and rocks for aquascaping make nice features in the tubs!


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jun 2008)

With the help of Jeremy gay i've just dug a 1600 gallon pond with a 12 meter river flowing through the garden into the pond. The landscape will be very Japanese and i can really see myself getting into landscaping, not so much traditional gardening but i love to work with rocks, wood and gravel.


----------



## zig (28 Jun 2008)

I have designed and completed (hardscaped etc) several gardens. The first one I ever did from scratch was my own backgarden, I removed 7 skip loads of the old back garden, spent loads of money and completely re designed it, but now several years later I dislike it , I think its the aquascaper in me that wants me to change it, I feel I could always do better with the next tank/garden, so I will redeseign it one of these days and change it. But I have done several more gardens for other people which from a design point of view have really worked well IMHO and have stood the test of time.

Although I don't like gardening, the maintainance side is a pain, its the design aspect that interests me.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2008)

i've recently ventured into the garden more.

like arron, i couldnt stand it, but now i look at the whole thing different now im into aquascaping. the garden is just an exstention of the aquarium. or is it the other way around?   ....old chinese proverb.


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> lovely Pitchers Ed



Thanks mate, but they're not pitchers!!!!  They are Cobra lilies, related to Arum lilies and Crypts.  

Or maybe you just meant pictures...


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (28 Jun 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh cool! no i did mean pitchers


----------



## Superman (28 Jun 2008)

I've never had a garden to try landscaping.
My dad is into gardening so guess I will be.


----------



## jwrage (14 Jul 2008)

My dad is very into gardening and I used to be. When I was 2/3 I appeared on gardeners world with Jeff Hamilton and got a nice little lawnmower, badge, and special lifetime membership to some sort of society which I can't remember the name of. 

I don't think gardening as fun as aquascaping and keeping a fish tank. 

I think it's because having a fish tank makes me feel like God over the inhabitants   lol

James


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jul 2008)

I love a nice garden and moving into this wreck of a house (and garden) has given me the perfect opportunity of starting from scratch.  The garden is 72ft x 18ft

Was like a disused scrap of land with 6ft grass last December!!!!

It is now pretty level with a small fence (made from some old pallets) seperating the 3m x 3m Compost Heap<---------  this is actually true!!!  This will be a veggie patch next year but at the moment houses all the scrap that came out of and from the garden.

Is taking time though on a very tight budget of virtually Â£0.

So far I've reseeded a 2m diameter ex-firepatch dug out a gravel patio (made from all the natural limestone rock that was dug from the 'compost heap' area and then chipped into small pieces with a hammer) and have dug a border along one side of  the garden.

Am aiming for a traditional English Cottage Garden with wild type flowers like poppies and lupins.  Will look very 'busy' and should be very colourful.

Maybe get it finished by 2015. lol

andy


----------

